# help!!! my betta won't stop attacking my pleco!!



## carrietully (Oct 3, 2008)

So, I have a betta that lives in a large bowl with a pleco (algae eater). Recently I noticed that my pleco (name: Dyson) has large bite-looking sections missing from several of his fins. I started to pay more attention to the two fishes' behavior, and saw that my betta (name: Jibba) is seriously stalking and then attacking Dyson almost all the time. I already did a trial separation of the two fish, and Jibba doesn't seem very happy with that scenario (not as playful/goofy etc.) and I know that bettas can become depressed so I'm worried. But I am also worried about Dyson's well being! I currently have them separated but don't know what the next step should be. I don't want my fishes to be sad, or get hurt!!! Any suggestions on how to make Jibba a nicer guy???


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A pleco cannot live in a large bowl. The smallest pleco species still reach 4 or 5 inches in length, but the common pleco (which I suspect is what you have) is a *much* larger fish, eventually reaching 18" in length. They are also huge waste producers. Not even a small one should be housed in a bowl. The pleco should be moved to a different tank, and eventually will need a 75 gallon or larger tank in order to thrive. If you cannot provide it with a bigger home, you should return it to the store.


----------



## carrietully (Oct 3, 2008)

actually the plecos that I have are tiny - 2 inches at the most (in separate bowls). the pet store owner, who is very knowledgable on fish, said that this set up is fine unless my betas or plecos grow larger, in which case i would buy another tank. I assure you, there is PLENTY of room for both fish where they are now. I appreciate your concern and advice, but I think you would have to see the pleco to know - he is tiny!! Any advice on my original post??


----------



## Miss Mila (Sep 1, 2008)

if i were you id listen to iamntbatman. Plecos get big. it may be small now but give it time it will grow. I wouldn't put those two back together unless you want your pleco beaten. 
JMO


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

at the current time, even though your pleco is small the reason for having a bigger tank is not so much size as it is waste, plecos of any size produce tons of waste and it leads to very bad water quality. i have a bristlenose pleco (gets 4-5in) in a 30 gallon with 4 female betta and im fairley certain he is smaller than yours. i tried to quarentine him in a one gallon and after 2 days just said forget it and put him in the big tank.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, even if it's only a 2 inch pleco, a bowl is not suitable. Given the correct conditions, a common pleco will grow very large very quickly, so keeping him in the bowl will only stunt his growth.

As per the original question: there is no way to make your betta less aggressive. You can calm a fish with a darker colored substrate and dark aquarium background, but if the fish is aggressive by nature, there's nothing you can do. Some bettas tolerate tankmates, while others will attack just about anything that moves.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

carrietully said:


> actually the plecos that I have are tiny - 2 inches at the most (in separate bowls). the pet store owner, who is very knowledgable on fish, said that this set up is fine unless my betas or plecos grow larger, in which case i would buy another tank. I assure you, there is PLENTY of room for both fish where they are now. I appreciate your concern and advice, but I think you would have to see the pleco to know - he is tiny!! Any advice on my original post??


Ignorance is bliss :roll: 

Your knowledgable pet store owner is only looking to make a buck or two.


----------

